# Any resort suggestions for Italy



## cameryn (Jan 25, 2020)

I’d like to surprise my wife for our 50th with a trip to Italy in September. Do you have any recommendations on a great RCI affiliated resort to visit? In addition, I’d be interested in any overall suggestions you might have for visiting Italy in September. Thanks.


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 27, 2020)

On a trip to Europe I doubt I would ever use a timeshare. I want to see as much as possible in the time I have so I would airbnb or hotel it and move every 3-4 days. I often steal itinerary ideas from tours. They give you a good idea how much time you need in each area. On my own I might need another day in each because I would not be nearly as efficient at getting all of the connections to work and avoiding the lineups at attractions. Can you rent out a timeshare during a prime week to help offset accommodation costs?
You sound like a great husband!


----------



## cameryn (Jan 27, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> On a trip to Europe I doubt I would ever use a timeshare. I want to see as much as possible in the time I have so I would airbnb or hotel it and move every 3-4 days. I often steal itinerary ideas from tours. They give you a good idea how much time you need in each area. On my own I might need another day in each because I would not be nearly as efficient at getting all of the connections to work and avoiding the lineups at attractions. Can you rent out a timeshare during a prime week to help offset accommodation costs?
> You sound like a great husband!


Thanks !


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 27, 2020)

HGVC has Borgo All Vigne in Tuscany outside of Pisa. RCI code D593. May be difficult to find though.


----------



## cameryn (Feb 15, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## CPNY (Feb 15, 2020)

cameryn said:


> Thank you


Airbnb and VRBO are excellent in Europe. It’s the best way to see the country. Cheaper as well


----------



## nshugg (Feb 15, 2020)

cameryn said:


> I’d like to surprise my wife for our 50th with a trip to Italy in September. Do you have any recommendations on a great RCI affiliated resort to visit? In addition, I’d be interested in any overall suggestions you might have for visiting Italy in September. Thanks.


A beautiful time to be there.  Do the Amalfi Coast, 4 nights Sorrento and 3 nights Ravello and 1 night Naples before flying home.


----------



## aroundtheworld76 (Feb 19, 2020)

I took my other half to Villagio L'olivera near Tropea  (RCI# 3248). Rustic property with AMAZING views and so much to do in the  area.  Far enough south to still be warm in September.  Buffer the rusticity with a night or two at a nice city hotel in/ near Naples or Sicily. The Hilton Sorrento Palace works well for this purpose.


----------



## gresmi (Mar 17, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Airbnb and VRBO are excellent in Europe. It’s the best way to see the country. Cheaper as well





This ^^^^^.

Done it all over Europe. This is the best strategy for Europe. Stay exactly where you want to be. NOT outside in the forest somewhere, unless that's what you want.


----------

